# Communications research operator navy?



## Johngalt24 (14 May 2014)

Currently waiting on my reliability screening to be merit listed. 

Had a question about trade posting. I know I will most likely be posted to Letrium, but if I go Navy faction, would I be posted to a ship on east or west coasts?

Also, if any comms research guys want to meet up for a pint and have me barrage them with questions about how the first few years work, I am in Ottawa so shoot me a PM. 


Edit:  should have searched more. Already has been answered.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 May 2014)

If you want Navy, don't go Comm Rsch. I've seen more Army/AF DEU people in that trade get posted to ship (very very few slots) than actual Navy DEU people.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 May 2014)

I knew the RCN got back their swanky executive curl and all that but I didn't know they'd formed (or re-formed?) their very own faction.   ;D


----------

